# cant overclock



## seppe318 (Sep 29, 2012)

i have a intel core i7 extreme can this overclock ??


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Probably but there are other things to take into consideration and OC'ing a 3+GHz CPU is rather pointless for anything other than bragging rights and it voids the warranty.

Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------

